# OH Rescues



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this rescue? 

http://www.shepherdhaven.org/shephavpages/adoption.html

or this one?

http://www.dogshope.com/


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, Kathy is a former Brightstar foster and a member on this site. She and the dogshope ladies often work together to help Ohio dogs. 

Unfortunately, both are small rescues and are usuallly quite full.

If you have specific questions, I'm sure Kathy would be happy to answer them.

dd


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Can PM me with specific Q


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

dd- thank you! I have a lady that contacted me about Chase as she will be moving back to OH next month. She said if Chase wasnt an option, if I could help her find a GSD. I wanted to send her a couple links to OH rescues but wanted feedback on these before I did. Great news!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Your post motivated me to look at Kathy's "adoptables" and she has some pretty hunky dogs there! She also has a couple of courtesy posts that are marked as urgent.

dd


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Danni, I know Deb from Dogs Hope and she is a dream. She works with the local shelters and does a TERRIFIC job. I would highly recommend her...Judy


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I've talked to Deb from Dog's Hope a few times and have e-mailed back and forth quite a bit - she's the one who sends me a lot of the GSD's to post here - very nice lady and she & Jan do a great job!

I've also corresponded with Kathy from Shepherd Haven and she does a great job also!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! I wanted to send her some where that is reputable, I am very happy to hear this feedback. She comes back to OH soon and definately wants a Shepherd.


----------

